# Peppermint Castille Soap



## strawberryred (Sep 10, 2012)

I wanted to make a castille soap since I've never tried it, and decided to do it peppermint.  It was supposed to be white and red swirled and I wanted to do some in the pot swirling.  I added the red and went to pour it in the mold, and realized that I had forgotten to add the EO!  So I had to mix it all together and so now I had pink, with just a little bit of red left over.  This is what I was able to get.  I'm pretty happy with how it turned out!












I also did some small soaps I could use for embeds or just for fun.  By this time everything was pretty thick, so there are lots of gaps in the molds, etc.  Oh well!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2012)

I think they all look beautiful! Great job on the swirls.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh my...that is so pretty.


----------



## Genny (Sep 10, 2012)

Great swirlies


----------



## judymoody (Sep 11, 2012)

That's really pretty.  Looks like yummy peppermint bark.


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 11, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## ToniD (Sep 11, 2012)

Wonderful   And the peppermint sticks are darling!    Look forward to seeing it embedded!


----------



## strawberryred (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dorado (Sep 11, 2012)

Just love it - so beautiful  :clap:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 12, 2012)

Love and cannot wait to see what you do with your embeds


----------



## semplice (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG I LOVE these!!!!


----------



## Sky Mior (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## candledoll (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 20, 2012)

umm they look yummy at my house someone would try to eat them LOL


----------



## egirlxx7 (Sep 23, 2012)

very nice, what did you use for the color, was it a mica or oxide, natural colorant??


----------



## Dennis (Oct 4, 2012)

Striking!  I really like how it turned out.  Sometimes accidents are wonderful.


----------



## Mandarin (Oct 5, 2012)

I love how it turned out.  It looks great!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome peppermint swirl!


----------



## Bama (Oct 6, 2012)

Colors are great. Looks like Candy


----------



## TeriDk (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautiful soap.  What mold did you use for the sticks?  Thx


----------



## Lindy (Oct 8, 2012)

I am in love with this soap.  It is truly gorgeous with the pink and then red stripes through it.


----------



## drealmo (Oct 15, 2012)

lisamaliga said:
			
		

> Awesome peppermint swirl!



ditto


----------



## Donna (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow!
Those are gorgeous....don't you just love it when a "perceived" mistake
turns into a winner?


----------

